# Buckeye Crappie Challenge



## russ (Feb 7, 2006)

The BCC held it's third tournament of the year yesterday at Indian Lake. The first year team of Woodgeard/Woodgeard took home the first place prize of $1040. There were a total of 43 teams at Indian.

The next tournament is next Saturday at Delaware Lake. For more information, go to www.buckeyecrappiechallenge.com

GOOD FISHIN!!!!!!!!!!!

Russ


----------

